# Off-duty Dallas Cop Thought He Shot Intruder; It Was His Son



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 28, 2019)

*Off-duty Dallas cop thought he shot intruder; it was his son*





No charges have been filed. Investigators said the officer’s version of events is consistent with evidence found in his home. (Source: Gray Image Bank) 
By Jordan Smith | October 27, 2019 at 5:37 PM CDT - Updated October 27 at 8:03 PM 
DALLAS (Gray News) - When an off-duty officer with the Dallas Police Department got home Saturday evening, he thought someone had broken in.

He told Desoto police his house was not in the same state that he’d left it in. Certain doors that he’d left unlocked were locked and the garage door he’d left closed was wide open, Fox News reported.

He found who he thought was an intruder in the garage area. He pulled out his gun, took aim and fired.

To his surprise, this was no intruder. It was his adult son.








He called 911 and identified himself as a Dallas officer and explained that he’d accidentally shot his son after mistaking him as an intruder.

Investigators arrived and found the son with a bullet in his arm. He was hospitalized but is expected to be OK, the Dallas Morning News reported.

Desoto officers asked the man why he didn’t call police for help if he suspected an intruder.


He reportedly told them he wanted to know what was going on before he wasted a call to 911.


No charges have been filed. Investigators said the officer’s version of events is consistent with evidence found in his home.


----------



## Kitamita (Oct 28, 2019)

Wow... Shoot first ask questions later is the police moto so shouldn't be surprised but he learned the hard way the consequences of that.   Also article doesn't say if he  identified himself so I have to assume he didn't.  Could've killed your son..."ain't no coming back from that".

P.S  I'm telling mom.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 28, 2019)

This is reckless. He knows his son had access to the house. The average person is going to stick close to the door while calling out to see if family is there. If not, you leave immediately.

He’s going to be hearing about this for the rest of his life.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 28, 2019)

Maynnnn, cops be out here shooting everybody.


----------



## Laela (Oct 28, 2019)

Paranoia to the max... sheesh


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Oct 29, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> He reportedly told them he wanted to know what was going on before he wasted a call to 911.



He didn't want to waste a call to 911 but had no trouble firing off a bullet in the dark. The logic here is astounding.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 29, 2019)

Divorce


----------



## Kanky (Oct 29, 2019)

Their Thanksgiving is going to be awkward this year.  

I use my key at my parents house all the time. They come home to find me on the couch eating their food and drinking their good wine.  It is weird that he assumed there was an intruder instead of a kid borrowing his power tools.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 29, 2019)

Kanky said:


> Their Thanksgiving is going to be awkward this year.
> 
> I use my key at my parents house all the time. They come home to find me on the couch eating their food and drinking their good wine.  It is weird that he assumed there was an intruder instead of a kid borrowing his power tools.



You must be one of my kids......


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 29, 2019)

What is interesting is that his son did not think to make sure his cop dad with gun knew he was going to be there.

I have always had key to my mom's, but I have always let her know ahead of time. 

I do not understand being in anyone's home unnanounced.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 29, 2019)

Bet the kid will learn how to communicate from now on. Probably make him a really good husband.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 30, 2019)

BackToMyRoots said:


> He didn't want to waste a call to 911 but had no trouble firing off a bullet in the dark. The logic here is astounding.


I had to read this part like 3 times. So the plan is to shoot someone and probably kill them and _then _call the cops? These are the stupid people walking around with guns that's supposed to protect and serve? It's insane. 



Reinventing21 said:


> What is interesting is that his son did not think to make sure his cop dad with gun knew he was going to be there.
> 
> I have always had key to my mom's, but I have always let her know ahead of time.
> 
> I do not understand being in anyone's home unnanounced.



I agree with this now. When I was younger living in my first apartment with a boyfriend, we got into a fight and I went home to my parents house because I still had my key and figured I could go home whenever I wanted. As I'm opening the door fumbling in the dark I look up to see my Dad  standing there with an aluminum bat poised in the air with my mother behind him clutching his pajama shirt. They looked so terrified and then relieved that it was me then terrified again that they could have hurt me. Thank goodness they didn't own a gun. I never go home without announcing myself first now. Even if it's spur of the moment I call when I'm close by so they know I'm coming.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 30, 2019)

I just realized I didn't have the keys to my mother's place. 

I was going to say I would call before I come over even if I was around the corner.  I don't have the keys though (or maybe I did way back).  

He should have been charged with something due to his answer that he did not want to waste the time to call 911.


----------



## Peppermynt (Oct 31, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> I agree with this now. When I was younger living in my first apartment with a boyfriend, we got into a fight and I went home to my parents house because I still had my key and figured I could go home whenever I wanted. As I'm opening the door fumbling in the dark I look up to see my Dad  standing there with an aluminum bat poised in the air with my mother behind him clutching his pajama shirt. They looked so terrified and then relieved that it was me then terrified again that they could have hurt me. Thank goodness they didn't own a gun. I never go home without announcing myself first now. Even if it's spur of the moment I call when I'm close by so they know I'm coming.



Something similar happened to me when I drove home to Philly as a surprise one weekend after I had first moved away except there were no guns involved (and my dad was a Philly cop no less). They were, ahem,  occupied upstairs and I did give them quite a fright when they opened their bedroom door and saw me in the hallway.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 31, 2019)

^^^ I was gonna say. I’m more worried about seeing things that can’t be unseen than getting shot.


----------



## dicapr (Oct 31, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> What is interesting is that his son did not think to make sure his cop dad with gun knew he was going to be there.
> 
> I have always had key to my mom's, but I have always let her know ahead of time.
> 
> I do not understand being in anyone's home unnanounced.



If his parents are anything like mine you can call their cellphone and text a dozen times and they will still be surprised when you show up. They only check their phone when they want to make a call. Half the time neither one of them knows where their phone is or if they have a message.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 31, 2019)

dicapr said:


> If his parents are anything like mine you can call their cellphone and text a dozen times and they will still be surprised when you show up. They only check their phone when they want to make a call. Half the time neither one of them knows where their phone is or if they have a message.


----------

